# الطغمات السمائية



## maryanne_omega (4 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام و نعمة المسيح
ما معنى الطغمات السمائية و ما هى


----------



## أَمَة (4 ديسمبر 2009)

maryanne_omega قال:


> سلام و نعمة المسيح
> ما معنى الطغمات السمائية و ما هى


 

سلام ونعمة المسيح لك ايضا
"طغمة" هي كلمة يوناية تعني "جماعة".
واستعاملها بالجمع يشير الجماعات الملائكية المختلفة الرتب.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (6 ديسمبر 2009)

طغمات سمائية​
يطلق على الكائنات الروحية فى الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية اسم الطغمات السمائية , وهى لها رتب وأسماء عديدة وقد عرفنا ذلك من صلوات القداس الإلهى بالخولاجى المقدس عندمى يقول الكاهن فى صلاته عن هذه الرتب : " الذى يقف أمامه الملائكة , ورؤساء الملاءكة , والسلطات , والكراسى , والأرباب , والقوات .. " وعن شكل بعضها فيقول : " أنت الذى يقف حولك الشاروبيم الممتلئون أعينا والسيرافيم ذو الستة الأجنحة  .. " من القداس الباسيلى 

ومن أنواع هذه الطغمات السمائية التى رآها يوحنا اللاهوتى فى رؤياه أو حلمه : .. (رؤ 4: 6 - 8 ) 



ينقسم السمائيون إلى طغمات: 

1- الملائكة 

2- رؤساء الملائكة 

3- الرئاسات 

4- السلاطين 

5- الربوبيات 

6- الكراسي 

7- القوات 

8- السيرافيم 

9- الشاروبيم.


----------



## maryanne_omega (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الرد و الاهتمام
سلام المسيح مع جميعكم


----------

